# Personal Defense......CLEAR MESSAGE



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

And here all along I thought those signs protected me! Very clear message.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

but he was entering the building with a gun the hole time , If he doesn't take it serious how is he supposed to expect anyone else to. (sarcasm)

maybe some one will get the message from this short film who needs to get it , like Madison and Milwaukee bus drivers


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

I don't watch random youtube videos without a description of the content/purpose..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it is a video with a guy getting there to help his lady a few minutes late , she is dead in the floor shot near a gun buster sign.

he adds more signs and resets his time changing pocket watch and he is running down the road to get to her again , but she is still dead

he adds more and more signs on his failed groundhogs day like attempts to protect her with signage till finally she is laying dead in a floor covered in no gun signs and he pulls out a gun and lays it next to her and resets his watch one more time , this time he is running down the street to get to her and hears 2 shots , she is standing there over the body of her attacker having shot him and she is alive.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought it was extremely well done, I sent it to everyone I knew.





GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> it is a video with a buy getting there to help his lady a few minutes late , she is dead in the floor shot near a gun buster sign.
> 
> he adds more signs and resets his time changing pocket watch and he is running down the road to get to her again , but she is still dead
> 
> he adds more and more signs on his failed groundhogs day like attempts to protect her with signage till finally she is laying dead in a floor covered in no gun signs and he pulls out a gun and lays it next to her and resets his watch one more time , this time he is running down the street to get to her and hears 2 shots , she is standing there over the body of her attacker having shot him and she is alive.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Extremely well done and destroys the argument for gun-free zones.


----------

